# glock 20



## mitzymitzy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'am thinking about buying a Glock 10mm for carry and home defense. I have looked at ballistic gel comparing other rounds and the 10mm is a monster, making it very desirable. I have heard that the round can go through a person and beyond, making it very dangerous. Is this a keeper or is it too much?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I think your main concern should be how accurate are you w/ the monster and w/ subsequent follow up shots. Missing with the monster is much, much, more troublesome than getting caught up in the theory your rounds are going to go through a person and beyond while using hollow-points that perform like they should. This going through people jargon and hitting persons beyond is much better suited for discussions concerning calibers of 308's and up w/ hardball, perhaps 762X39 as well. 50BMG I'd really have concern with the ammo chosen. Using steel penetrating ammo and I'd reckon you could take out as many Taliban as were lined up at anything under 1,500 yards at least. I just don't see or hear of many pass throughs and hitting persons beyond in pistol SD defense calibers and good hollow points. However, I hear of many misses and hitting unattended targets to name the NYPD as one very good example.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

I own the Glock 20 10mm.this is my daily concealed carry weapon.summer and winter. THIS WEAPON IS A KEEPER.forget all the negative bs you hear about the 10mm. it's a mans gun.go to the range and get a lot of practice in with this weapon,or the glock 29.your choice.yes the ballistics are great for this caliber.as for the played out over penetration thing??? don't get caught up in it. the 10mm has as much power at 100 yards as the 45 has at the muzzle.i carry ted nugents 180gr jhp. around 1300fps and 630 ftlbs. that is magnum stopping power there.it is a great caliber that is very versatile.as you have probably guessed by now,i am a die hard fan of the 10mm and I swear by it. I know I am rambling but that's just me.who cares if it is expensive to shoot? if you can,t afford it don't shoot it. if you are proficient with it then you don't have to worry about missing your target.and that can be said about any caliber.do yourself a favor and go with the 10mm,you won't be sorry.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Glock 20 is a great handgun, and the 10mm is a great handgun chambering. But, if you don't have a lot of handgun experience, you might be better off with something a little less vigorous, at least for awhile. I use mine as a woods gun, when hunting, and still carry .45 ACP for personal protection, simply because it's what I most enjoy practicing with. As has been said, hitting where you aim is much more important than what kind of equipment you have, and something you enjoy shooting and can afford to practice with improves your chances of being able to hit where you want, under stress. I enjoy shooting the 10mm, and shoot it more accurately than anything I have, when practicing regularly, but most of the folks I let try it out are not hitting much with it.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree with you Bisley 100%. I tend to think because I am very good with the 10mm and don't mind the price that everyone should be the same way lol.but the reality of it is just like you said,most folks who try it out aren't hitting much.it does take some getting used to as I am sure you know. I also like the 45acp.great round for self defense.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

is anyone familiar with the EFK FRAME SAVER DUAL ACTION RECOIL SPRING FOR THE GLOCK 20 10MM ? I saw one on ebay for $65.it is supposed to absorb recoil,prevent less wear and tear on the gun etc.says it is as a stainless steel rod.not the plastic stock one that comes with the gun.i was just wondering if this would be a good investment for my 10mm.i do a lot of shooting with the glock 20.and I am going to be buying some hot full house ammo.underwood,buffalo bore etc. any information would be appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I was recently looking at a nice used Glock 10mm, and was disappointed to find that NO STORE(S) in my local area had any 10mm ammunition available. Although a person could order ammo online, I'm not sure I want a pistol (especially for serious purposes) that I can't buy ammo for locally. Even before the shortage, 10mm ammo was not as widely available as 9mm, .40, .45, and even smaller calibers like .380 and .32.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

that is too bad about the ammo shortage in your area.where I live in south Carolina,10mm ammo is everywhere.wallmart,academy sports,all the gun shops carry it.50 rounds of 180gr jhp for $22.95 no matter what the price or availability of ammo,i will stick with my glock 20 10mm.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mammon said:


> is anyone familiar with the EFK FRAME SAVER DUAL ACTION RECOIL SPRING FOR THE GLOCK 20 10MM ? I saw one on ebay for $65.it is supposed to absorb recoil,prevent less wear and tear on the gun etc.says it is as a stainless steel rod.not the plastic stock one that comes with the gun.i was just wondering if this would be a good investment for my 10mm.i do a lot of shooting with the glock 20.and I am going to be buying some hot full house ammo.underwood,buffalo bore etc. any information would be appreciated.


there was discussion a few days ago from a poster If I recall (the glock doctor ) who changes all his rods out, to the metal rods .
he gave the reasons why, I personally do not know the validity of his reasons. But I do know there are some very dedicated and well informed Glock owners on this forum. 
I will try n find the thread's link .
http://www.handgunforum.net/glock-gunsmithing/36237-trigger-connector.html click here n scroll


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

thank you for the link.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

i am shooting ted nugents 180gr 10mm jhp,as well as Winchester's 175gr silvertips.both are hitting in the 630 to 640 ft lbs range.i am looking to purchase a stainless steel guide rod for my glock 20.my stock 17lb guide rod works fine so far,but i hear upgrading to the stainless steel guide rod is a good move.my concern is what lb guide rod i should get ? i was thinking about the 20lb.any suggestions.i know there are some very educated glock owners/ 10mm experts who can set me straight.thank's in advance for any information.by the way,i am new to this message board so please understand i ask a lot of questions.hopefully not stupid ones lol.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Every 45 Super conversion Glock I've ever handled had a steel guide rod in it. (The fellow who started the 45 Super craze on Glock Talk uses the same state shooting range that I do.) My own converted G-21's have Wolff Gunsprings' NP3 coated, non-captured, steel rods in them. (All of my Glocks do.) I know this thread is a tome to the 10mm; but 45 Super conversions are able to shoot heavier bullets with some, 'real umph' behind them! (Not as fast, but harder hitting than 10mm.)

If you want a good - but NOT stainless - steel guide rod there is nothing better on the market than Wolff Gunsprings. I'd suggest using a standard 17# spring in your G-20. I, also, keep several extra Wolff springs in my, 'Glock Box'. A pound, or two, above as well as under standard recoil spring weight; but, I frequently switch between lighter and much heavier loads.

If you're wondering, a shooter would have to be nutz to use a 45 Super with anything less than a 22# spring; and 24# is the most common choice - So that should tell you something about what the 45 Super is capable of doing! Ya got 'a be careful though: There is a point where a heavy recoiling pistol becomes increasingly difficult to use as an easily manageable, fast recovering, combat handgun.

You know, like trying to use a 44 Magnum effectively for self-defense. Even a strong man will experience a loss of, both, speed and muzzle control when he attempts to fire double and triple-taps. Me? For an EDC primary I exclusively carry one of three chamberings: 9 x 19mm, 357 Magnum, or 45 ACP; and I'm positive that I ain't, ever, going to change.

Any of these cartridges will get right whatever I need done - Any of them! If you're agonizing about overpenetration, stop! Peripheral (soft tissue), 'pass-throughs' and clean misses are always the more likely mishaps. Once they're, 'in the air' ALL BULLETS ARE EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. In addition to watching your background you, also, need to pay attention to the ANGLES at which you fire.

In spite of the fact that these techniques continue to go in and out of vogue, dropping to one knee, or going down onto your side, or onto back actually are valid self-defense pistol techniques THAT DO TAKE: background, clean misses, peripheral hits, and, 'pass-throughs' into consideration. (The problem is the increased personal risk(s) involved in teaching these shooting techniques to novices.)

Here's Wolff's website: http://www.gunsprings.com/index.cfm?page=items&cID=1&mID=5#109

Here's another good guide rod, too: http://jagerproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=35


----------



## Ironbutterfly (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a 10mm Glock 20 gen 3 that is my favorite. I exclusively run Underwood 180gr jhp. I've put more than 1000 rounds through it with a total of 2 malfunctions which were probably my own fault. It is my personal defense and home home defense weapon of choice mainly because at 65 years old I've accumulated a ton of arthritis in my wrists. The Glock seems to recoil straight back more than muzzle flip making it a very comfortable gun to shoot therefore a very easy gun to shoot accurately. That is my .02


----------

